# 1968 GTO convertible HO



## GOPENS (Nov 22, 2011)

Just bought one with a few other cars and parts. It needs I frame off I think the motor is in the garage with it, but not sure. Does anybody know about what this is worth. I also have a 1971 firebird formula, 69 firebird and a 68 GTO hard top. Thanks for any help. I will post pics when we get them to my house.


----------



## mrvandermey (Jun 15, 2011)

Well in my neck of the woods (San Francisco Bay Area), depending on condition, level of rust, whether it is numbers matching or not, and whther it is a true GTO vs. a clone......it would range from around $4,000 to $12,000. Of course if it was complete, rust free, a true GTO in excellent conditon, it would fetch around $40,000+ in this area.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

mrvandermey said:


> Well in my neck of the woods (San Francisco Bay Area), depending on condition, level of rust, whether it is numbers matching or not, and whther it is a true GTO vs. a clone......it would range from around $4,000 to $12,000. Of course if ist was complete, rust free, a true GTo in excellent conditon, it would fetch around $20,000 in this area.


:agree Can vary a LOT depending on condition and options. For example, if it's a numbers matching Ram Air II car with all the original engine parts, it'd be worth a fortune - regardless of condition. If its "just a regular GTO", even restored and ready to drive - in today's market - it'd probably be under $20,000, or right at it.

Bear


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I agree with Bear. Non-running+ needing a total resto means, to me, about 5k max. It will take 20-25 k to restore the car if you do all the work, 50k or more to have it done. A '68 HO convertible in nice condition, already restored, can be had for 30k or much less in the current market. Costs of materials and labor remains very high, but vehicle values have declined. Even if a car was a gift, and cost nothing to aquire, the cost of a full blown resto would often times exceed the value when done. Good luck with your project. Restoration is a hobby, driven by passion, and really not a money making venture.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

69' firebirds are worthless....if you like i can dispose of it for you....

That was my first car and if i do another resto it will be on one of them. Like the guys said any one of them needing a frame off resto will be in the 12-15K range just for the parts and rule of thumb is labor is around double the parts....show us some pics and we can better define value, sounds like a nice score of Ponchos....:cheers

1966 Tempest pictures by instg8ter - Photobucket

Brian


----------



## GOPENS (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. Not sure if the numbers matching engine and trans are there. There is no engine or trans in it right now. There is about 5 blocks lying around the cars. I will have to figure if one is the right one. There os so much stuff to go through in the garage there. I have the papers from the PHS and it is 1 of around 700. It is a HO car and a true GTO. It needs new rear quarters and floor pans. The frame is rusted but not sure how bad. When we I get a chance to take pics and post them. The 68 GTO hard top will be the first car to try and sell because I just have to install the headliner and re cover the seats. All is with the car.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Front of the motor, on the block, down low and running alongside the timing cover on the passenger side - should be a fragment of the vin number and should match the vin in the car. NOTE: this is -not- the engine code and sequence number that's found near the top of the deck (next to the head) on the passenger side.

Date stamp on top of the block near the distributor hole should be 4 characters, 1 alpha followed by three numerics, and should be (about) Gnn7 through (about) Fnn8 for it to be a year model 1968 block. Engine plants usually switched over and started making parts for the next model year "somewhere" close to mid-year - the first alpha character - is the month the block was cast.

Bear


----------



## GOPENS (Nov 22, 2011)

It has been some time since last on here. I sold the car for 5300 with a non numbers matching or HO 400 block, heads and TH400 trans. Also a new hood and used complete hide away grille. The car did not need full rear querters just around the fender lip. The frame had just surface rust. The two front fenders with patch panels for the rear lower of each. Floor pans need some work also. I will try to post pics of it this weekend. Still have the 69 Firebird, 66 tempest wagan, 71 Formula and 68 GTO hard top. Hopefully will have the 68 goat interior finished soon and have it running and for sale. The guy had started to take apart the engine to put alum heads on it. It is taking some time for my farther inlaw and I to get time to work on it.


----------



## GOPENS (Nov 22, 2011)

Here are a few pics

http://

[URL="http://[URL=http://s356.photobucket.com/albums/oo10/b-jstilwell/?action=view&current=SDC12230.jpg][IMG]http://i356.photobucket.com/albums/oo10/b-jstilwell/th_SDC12230.jpg[/IMG]

[/URL]"][URL="http://[URL=http://s356.photobucket.com/albums/oo10/b-jstilwell/?action=view&current=SDC12232.jpg][IMG]http://i356.photobucket.com/albums/oo10/b-jstilwell/th_SDC12232.jpg[/IMG]

[/URL]"][URL="http://[URL=http://s356.photobucket.com/albums/oo10/b-jstilwell/?action=view&current=SDC12230.jpg][IMG]http://i356.photobucket.com/albums/oo10/b-jstilwell/th_SDC12230.jpg[/IMG]

[/URL]"][URL="http://[URL=http://s356.photobucket.com/albums/oo10/b-jstilwell/?action=view&current=SDC12233.jpg][IMG]http://i356.photobucket.com/albums/oo10/b-jstilwell/th_SDC12233.jpg[/IMG]

[/URL]"]http://[/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL]


----------



## GOPENS (Nov 22, 2011)

http://

http://

http://[/URL

[URL="http://[IMG]http://i356.photobucket.com/albums/oo10/b-jstilwell/SDC12336.jpg[/IMG]"]http://


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Gopens, can you PM me pics of the firebirds and the 66' tempest wagon....may be interested....:seeya:


----------

